
Crowd oil not crude oil - m-watson
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-09685-x
======
m-watson
Two articles discussing this:

[1]
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d-brief/2019/04/30/could-a...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d-brief/2019/04/30/could-
air-conditioners-convert-atmospheric-co2-to-fuel/)

[2] [https://www.wired.com/story/what-if-air-conditioners-
could-h...](https://www.wired.com/story/what-if-air-conditioners-could-help-
save-the-planet)

